# How the job scene for migrants to US



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been working with an American company for 5 yrs now in india but want a career change and looking to move to us. Any migrants have any pointers on how was the process ?? How are the opportunities ?? How has the experience been?? Have spoken to friends back there and they say the economy is bad?? Anything that can help??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Go through the stickies at the beginning of the forum, read up on old posts. Will your skill set attract US employers? Does it allow them to sponsor you for a visa?


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks two step


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Howse the work environment stress free or stressful any politics etc ?? Anything on the subject would help!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

amishi said:


> Howse the work environment stress free or stressful any politics etc ?? Anything on the subject would help!!


If you're currently working for an American company, you might try to see if you can get hold of a copy of their employee handbook or manual for their US employees. This would explain the rules, benefits and other features of the work environment in the US. 

Even if you're looking to work for a different employer, it will give you some idea of how work conditions differ in the US from where you currently are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amishi said:


> Howse the work environment stress free or stressful any politics etc ?? Anything on the subject would help!!


There is no answer for this question. It all depends on you, your position within the company, your coworkers/managers, your perception of stress ...
Be prepared for long hours, short vacations and 24/7 email/text/cell phone.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

amishi said:


> I have been working with an American company for 5 yrs now in india but want a career change and looking to move to us. Any migrants have any pointers on how was the process ?? How are the opportunities ?? How has the experience been?? Have spoken to friends back there and they say the economy is bad?? Anything that can help??


well whatever your friends are saying is probably true bcoz it doesnt seem that USA is coming out of its fiscal mess anytime soon.
you can get a job if you have a PR but for someone going on H1B its slavery to say the least..there are a million obstacles before you can change an employer in the USA..so its bonded slavery..and throw in the chance of getting USA citizenship(minimum 10 years & thats a very very optimistic view) and you have the perfect storm brewing for workers..


----------

